# Wide angle mirror



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone out there help a Hymer B564 owner (year 2000 model)? On a recent trip to France, on crossing the Loire River via a narrow bridge a steel stanchion leapt out and smacked my offside mirror for no good reason. It cracked off part of the plastic casing and shattered the small stuck-on wide-view mirror. The main mirror survived and the cost of Hymer replacing the plastic casing is bearable at £13.50 + VAT. The little rectangular convex glass (about 145 x 60mm) at £49.82 + VAT seems a bit pricey. The mirrors were made by Wilke and the wide angle part is original equipment as far as I know. Any suggestions, anyone?


----------



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

Hi Pard. Seems from tonight's posts that us Hymer owners are taking a bashing!
See my posting tonight re Hymer parts stockists generally.
On my B 544 Fiat I have only one mirror and bought a couple of wide angle ones that clip onto the top of the main one at the Peterborough show. Cost approx £15 each but can't remember who from.
Not sure if you have a separate wide angle one as standard or not on yours.
Cheers 
Bob


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Sorry can't help with the mirror, but know how you feel, as a sign post did a similar thing to me last year. Cleaver lot those French sign post putter uppers. 
Wobby


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I wish the replacement cost of the heated mirror glass on my new B544SL was as cheap as your quote! A new glass only costs not less than £114!! Would love to trace the driver of the coach who hit it in Scotland.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Rasser. I may look out for the clip-on type if I can't resolve it otherwise. 
Thanks too to Wobby for the fellow feeling!
Sympathy from me to Javea03730 - but I still think £50 is a bit much for a piece of glass barely 5" x 2". [It's £12 more than a September midweek ferry crossing to France! For the cost of 2 mirrors I could get there and back and put some diesel in the tank.]
Terry


----------

